# ATTENTION CATALDO EMT's



## ScoopandSwoop (Sep 28, 2012)

Cataldo EMTs and Paramedics

This week we (AMR Newburyport) EMT's learned that Cataldo will likely be awarded the 9-1-1 contact in Newburyport and Salisbury. Many of the AMR employees who will be inherited by Cataldo believe that union representation is essential to our job security. No union representation equals low wages (for which Cataldo is well known) and an autocratic work envirinment (for which Cataldo is also well known). Do you really like having your destiny determined by Papa Bear, Mama Bear, and Baby Bear?

Over the coming weeks, we will be asking our Cataldo colleaguse to support  United EMS Workers-AFSCME Local 4911. Go to: http://uemsw.org

For current events involving AFSCME Local 4911 go to: http://uemsw.org/index.cfm?action=article&articleID=fcc0b1ed-3f9f-4cf6-a8fd-ba161eefa964

Thanks!


----------



## ScoopandSwoop (Sep 28, 2012)

*1,800 EMS Workers Vote to Join United EMS Workers-AFSCME Local 4911*

Thank God NEMSA is out!

http://uemsw.org/index.cfm?action=article&articleID=fcc0b1ed-3f9f-4cf6-a8fd-ba161eefa964


----------



## medicdan (Sep 29, 2012)

Do you know anything else about AMR's pullout across MA, and what that means for the other contracts? What is causing the withdrawl?


----------



## leoemt (Sep 30, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Do you know anything else about AMR's pullout across MA, and what that means for the other contracts? What is causing the withdrawl?



The AMR withdrawl is caused because AMR is not an in network provider for blue cross. Therefore Blue cross sends the checks directly to the patient rather than to AMR. Because of this AMR is like $3 Million in the hole.

Therefore AMR is getting out of the 911 business in parts of MA due the financial crunch.

Here: http://www.ems1.com/ambulances-emer...ator-claims-Blue-Cross-members-owe-3-million/


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 30, 2012)

AMR is not going to absorb losses in MA when there's other companies that can eat those losses.


----------



## leoemt (Sep 30, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> AMR is not going to absorb losses in MA when there's other companies that can eat those losses.



Considering AMR is the country's largest ambulance company, I doubt there are other companies that can eat the losses when AMR couldn't. The only company I would think would have half a chance would be Rural Metro.


----------



## ScoopandSwoop (Sep 30, 2012)

So, you knuckle-heads read a story that was planted by AMR with the media (in the form of a Letter to the Editor by the General Manager of AMR Massachusetts), the story is distributed nationally, and you take the bait that AMR planted as gospel? I hope you put more thought in taking care of your patients.

The truth is that AMR has a long history pf pulling out of 9-1-1 contracts in New England that are not profitable for AMR, and they have often pulled out on short notice. The Blue Cross Blue Shield situation is AMR's FACADE (AMR Massachusetts is hiding their operational and income/expense inefficiencies behind the BLUE CROSS FACADE); it allows them to hide behind the fact that their income and expenses are totally out of synch, largely a result of gross mismanagement and apathetic customer demand (for AMR's service (e.g. false ETA's, disheveled appearing employees and vehicles)). 

See:
http://www.newburyportnews.com/local/x1709877523/Ambulance-service-to-pull-out-of-Newburyport

The RUMOR MILL Has it that AMR's decision to comine their western Massachusetts and eastern Massachusetts operations over the past six months, followed by base shut-downs and massive lay-offs, is the precursor of a sale of AMR Massachusetts to Falk.

See:
http://www.falck.com/us_emergency/Pages/HomePage.aspx

I'd suggest being very careful of what you read, and I'd be sure that I had the facts lined up before I drew any conclusions.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 30, 2012)

ScoopandSwoop said:


> The truth is that AMR has a long history pf pulling out of 9-1-1 contracts in New England that are not profitable for AMR, and they have often pulled out on short notice. .



Ok...so a company tries to pull out of contracts that are not profitable for them and you are surprised by this?


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol 

I love that if you do not go along with certain peoples agendas you are an uninformed derp who cannot function as an emt or Medic.


----------



## leoemt (Sep 30, 2012)

ScoopandSwoop said:


> So, you knuckle-heads read a story that was planted by AMR with the media (in the form of a Letter to the Editor by the General Manager of AMR Massachusetts), the story is distributed nationally, and you take the bait that AMR planted as gospel? I hope you put more thought in taking care of your patients.
> 
> The truth is that AMR has a long history pf pulling out of 9-1-1 contracts in New England that are not profitable for AMR, and they have often pulled out on short notice. The Blue Cross Blue Shield situation is AMR's FACADE (AMR Massachusetts is hiding their operational and income/expense inefficiencies behind the BLUE CROSS FACADE); it allows them to hide behind the fact that their income and expenses are totally out of synch, largely a result of gross mismanagement and apathetic customer demand (for AMR's service (e.g. false ETA's, disheveled appearing employees and vehicles)).
> 
> ...



So you are belittling people for reading a news article when you yourself are citing news sources. Pot calling the kettle black. 

When I was a cop I dealt with the media all the time. I am well aware of how they sway the stories probably better than you do. 

AMR is a for profit company, as is Blue Cross. When a company isn't making a profit, the smart business decision is to withdraw. Blue Cross sending the checks to patients is proven and is not limited to just them, nor is it limited to this industry. 

The medical field is expensive and while AMR could easily absorb the loss, they reported net earnings of $332.2 Million 2nd quarter of 2012, its not a smart business decision. Eventually that $3 million will become 6 then 9 and so on. When you own a business you cut your losses to maximize profitability. You would know that if you have owned a business like I have. 

I'm not taking sides, I merely reported why the issue is what it is. Sounds to me like your sore because you are one of the ones laid off perhaps. I would suggest you take a business 101 class. 

Better think before you go around calling people "knuckleheads."


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Sep 30, 2012)

Private business should not run an essential emergency service to the public. Imagine if a company like AMR ran your Police Department.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 30, 2012)

leoemt said:


> Better think before you go around calling people "knuckleheads."


Just a reminder...doing that is a surefire way to become the focus of my complete and undivided attention.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Sep 30, 2012)

leoemt said:


> The AMR withdrawl is caused because AMR is not an in network provider for blue cross. Therefore Blue cross sends the checks directly to the patient rather than to AMR. Because of this AMR is like $3 Million in the hole.
> 
> Therefore AMR is getting out of the 911 business in parts of MA due the financial crunch.
> 
> Here: http://www.ems1.com/ambulances-emer...ator-claims-Blue-Cross-members-owe-3-million/



Not sure if my information is wrong or not but I believe Action ambulance is a BCBS "network provider". I don't think Cataldo is.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Sep 30, 2012)

leoemt said:


> Considering AMR is the country's largest ambulance company, I doubt there are other companies that can eat the losses when AMR couldn't. The only company I would think would have half a chance would be Rural Metro.



There are so many private ambulance companies in MA that AMR won't really be missed. Besides the money isn't in 911 it is in the non emergent transfers.


----------



## Meursault (Oct 1, 2012)

leoemt said:


> Considering AMR is the country's largest ambulance company, I doubt there are other companies that can eat the losses when AMR couldn't. The only company I would think would have half a chance would be Rural Metro.



My impression is that AMR expects its divisions to be somewhat self-sufficient; I don't see it making sense to use IFT in, say, California to subsidize EMS in Massachusetts. For a more local company, the cost/benefit ratio might be different. 

Reimbursement issues might also be a good excuse for pulling out of a state that's very saturated with ambulance services and does things its own way. For the moment, we don't have a lot to go on. 



ScoopandSwoop said:


> e.g. false ETA's, disheveled appearing employees and vehicles


Because that's only a problem for AMR, and not any of the other companies. We prefer to think of our ETAs as "optimistic", btw. 



ScoopandSwoop said:


> I hope you put more thought in taking care of your patients.


And there's Burnett's Law!
I love your unique style (with all the CAPITALIZATION FOR EMPHASIS, ad hominems out of nowhere, and parenthetical statements). You even nested parentheses! What is this, a PROGRAMMING LANGUAGE?!


----------



## Tigger (Oct 1, 2012)

MrConspiracy said:


> My impression is that AMR expects its divisions to be somewhat self-sufficient; I don't see it making sense to use IFT in, say, California to subsidize EMS in Massachusetts. For a more local company, the cost/benefit ratio might be different.


This has been my impression as well although they did fight hard to keep the Middleborough 911 contract and that is really not that profitable of a town compared to what the contract requires.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Oct 3, 2012)

ScoopandSwoop said:


> Cataldo EMTs and Paramedics
> 
> This week we (AMR Newburyport) EMT's learned that Cataldo will likely be awarded the 9-1-1 contact in Newburyport and Salisbury.



Hey Scoops, when is this taking place? I heard Action was taking Newburyport, so whats your inside info?


----------



## MassEMT-B (Oct 3, 2012)

DeepFreeze said:


> Hey Scoops, when is this taking place? I heard Action was taking Newburyport, so whats your inside info?



Action seems more likely since they do Ipswich, Cataldo only goes up to Salem, which is kind of a hike to move into Newburyport.


----------



## ScoopandSwoop (Oct 4, 2012)

Formally announced today, Cataldo takes over 9-1-1 EMS/ALS in Newburyport, Newbury and Salisbury on November 15, 2012.

VOTE FOR AFSCME Local 911!


----------



## medicdan (Oct 4, 2012)

Does anyone know about Waltham, Wellesley, Natick, Brockton, etc?


----------



## medicdan (Oct 4, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Does anyone know about Waltham, Wellesley, Natick, Brockton, etc?



Correction: I'm interested in all of the other 911 (or ALS backup) contracts:

Waltham, Wellesley, Natick, Brockton, Taunton, Millis, Medfield, Dover, Kingston, Plymouth, Abington, Holden, Framingham, Sherborn, Wayland and Salisbury


----------



## Tigger (Oct 4, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Correction: I'm interested in all of the other 911 (or ALS backup) contracts:
> 
> Waltham, Wellesley, Natick, Brockton, Taunton, Millis, Medfield, Dover, Kingston, Plymouth, Abington, Holden, Framingham, Sherborn, Wayland and Salisbury



The Dover/Sherborn/Millis/Medfield "contract" is not much of anything. AMR was supposed to be able to house an ALS unit at the Dover fire station, however a legal agreement was never worked out. Instead, AMR operates a flycar (MW3) that is sometimes in the towns and sometimes coming out of Natick HQ. It is not dedicated to the towns in a traditional sense and can be found operating in other towns. There is some sort of agreement in that any request for ALS in those towns goes to AMR, but my understanding is that this was already occurring prior to the flycar. ALS fire departments will still come into these towns if they are closer than the AMR truck so I have now conception of how all that goes down. I do live in one of those towns...

Abington has fulltime ALS Fire, that must be a backup deal.

Wayland has and is continuing to hire Fire/Medics. They also have a few part time medics staffing a flycar during the day and use AMR at night. 

Any 911 contract that Brewster held in the 90s should be considered a target of the current iteration of Brewster, though given that many of these contracts do not go out to bid unless the municipality is dissatisfied with the service provided, this seems like it could take some time.


----------

